# Cobalt Blue Poison



## deenodean

I was at another collectors house last week and saw this on his window. 1 ounce, tooled top, the seam does NOT go thru the top. I have an amethyst one that is similiar , I will post a pic. The amethyst is Canadian, perhaps made in Nova Scotia. Thoughts on the cobalt is appreciated. I saw another one like it 2 years ago at an antique shop for $40.00 . A bad mistake for leaving it ? 
[attachment=image.jpeg]
[attachment=image(QW).jpeg
[attachment=image(SQ).jpeg
[attachment=image(QW).jpeg


----------



## deenodean

[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Either you're tall, or your ceiling is short (or both.) I REALLY like 'em.


----------



## cowseatmaize

Either way, the bottle defies gravity Bear. I think that's more interesting. []


----------



## 2find4me

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Either way, the bottle defies gravity Bear. I think that's more interesting. []


HahaNice poison, I would say that looks Canadian. Pretty sure its in the range of $75-$95 if mint or near mint.  Couldn't tell you the ID # or whatever its called, Poison_Us would probably know. Looks about 1 oz. or so.


----------



## mctaggart67

The cobalt is Dominion Glass Co., 1910s through to the 1920s. Price depends on demand and colour. I'd say in the $50 to $75 range, though a dogfight for it may bump it up to $100. My theory (and it's just that) is that the design is originally Humphrey's or Lamont -- more likely the latter, given evidence in Vienneau's book -- and the rights to the style got caught up in the consolidation which led to Dominion's formation in 1913. The amethyst and clear ones are likely Nova Scotia made.


----------



## deenodean

Thanks. I took the picture of my amethyst poison close to the wall and not on the ceiling...sorry for the optical illusion..[]My bottle is strap-side, the cobalt is not.This cobalt is MINT ..I should have bought the one I saw at that antique shop.. it was also close to being mint !


----------



## Poison_Us

Your amathyst one is just a sun drenched clear. There are many sizes and slight variants to this bottle. It is cabadian. They are listed as KR-10 and are somewhat scarce, but the sheer number of sizes and variants make them appear more common. Prices range all over the place because of this. Some sizes or variants are more rare than others.


----------



## hunterhart0726

I have found two poison bottles in the past few weeks. One is a Sharpe & Dohme and blue in color and the other is the same shape but large and brown. Both are in the image attached. Any ideas?


----------



## Poison_Us

The cobalt one is a KV-6, but is not a poison.  Can read more here: http://www.poisonousaddiction.com/html/impostors.html
The amber is a KV-1.  Very common as it has quite the range of sizes and variations.  Some of them, however, are rare and can be worth some good coin. But the one you have is one of the common ones.


----------

